# More of my pack



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Just thought I would share a few piccies of my lot enjoying their bone time


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful dogs, great piccys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi tan, great pics, kira looks like she just done some mischief and is saying im not here pups are looking good bandit looks like hes got to catch up with his leg


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

nici said:


> hi tan, great pics, kira looks like she just done some mischief and is saying im not here pups are looking good bandit looks like hes got to catch up with his leg


Hehe...Kira's ALWAYS up to no good!! Yup,Lanky lanky Bandit he's so funny he can't control those legs lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Brill photos, great dogs


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pics i love those dogs they are all brilliant


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Excellent pics of such a beautiful breed love them


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your lovely comments


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pics of yr pack


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they're Gorgeous, love the one of them enjoying their bones


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics wonderfull looking dogs


----------

